# Are bunnies smart enough not to jump off a 3 story balcony?



## Bright Eyes (Apr 16, 2012)

Panda is about 6 months. 
I recently moved his cage outside to the covered balcony because it is (finally) become nice spring weather here in Quebec. 

I live in an apartment, on the third floor. 

If I let him run around the balcony, he could probably fit under or through the bars if he wanted to. 

The question is, is he smart enough to know that kind of drop means bunny death?

I don`t want a tragedy on my hands, but I think he`d quite like the balcony if he could have it. 

Any experiences?


----------



## saidinjester (Apr 16, 2012)

I wouldn't risk it, smart enough or not. If it were me, I'd get some chicken wire or screen mesh and wrap the railing so there'd be no chance of an accident.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 16, 2012)

When bunnies panic, they don't think at all. They just bolt. I wouldn't risk it, not unless you put something there to keep him in.

K


----------



## Bright Eyes (Apr 16, 2012)

Hmm, I think you`re right. Maybe some NIC panels?

I`m also trying to assess whether or not a cat could somehow infiltrate his space...


----------



## saidinjester (Apr 16, 2012)

NIC panels would work - anything to make sure he couldn't get out. =) Good luck. I don't see how stray cats would make it to a 3rd story balcony.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 16, 2012)

I'd wire or panel it just because. When Finn is happy he's binky man and runs into things just cause he's happy. I don't think any bunny would leap to their death, but they do kind of live in the moment. Otherwise we wouldn't have words like "accident" and phrases like "oops!"


----------



## 1234bunnies777 (Apr 16, 2012)

i hate to say it they are not smart at all my bunny got herself stuck halfway through a fence one time


----------



## missyscove (Apr 17, 2012)

I wouldn't expect it to be a jump so much as an accidental fall, but personally I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 17, 2012)

I'd put an xpen out there & either cover it or not leave it alone, or use nics. Cats in my condo have been known to jump from one balcony to an adjacent one.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 17, 2012)

Larry, ha, I like that phrase- "bunnies do kind of live in the moment." Indeed! Like the others said, I'd block it off with NIC panels and make the barrier 2 NIC panels high. Is your bunny a NIC panel climber? Some of mine are. Something to consider. Like you said, I would also worry about cats and maybe even birds of prey.

Side note, my aunt let her bunny out on the balcony once and left him there while she went to the store. It rained while she was gone and the bun got sick and died


----------



## StitchLover (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't think birds would be a problem because she said the balcony was covered.


----------



## Nela (Apr 18, 2012)

I would definitely mesh or NIC pen the balcony and avoid leaving things around that he could jump on and look over the railing, etc. I am guessing you have stairs leading to the balcony? It is possible that a cat *would* come sneak by but I think it'd be fine if you'd stick closeby.


----------

